# FreeBSD 9 and Windows XP dual boot



## popanik (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys and girls,

I am new to the FreeBSD community and I decided two days ago to install FreeBSD 9 on an old HP Compaq nc6220. The laptop was running Windows XP and I managed to install FreeBSD successfully. After configuring the boot manager of FreeBSD to recognize the Windows partition with the following command:
[cmd=]boot0cfg -B ada0[/cmd]

The problem is that when I power up the laptop and get to the boot manager, in order to select which OS to boot, I have to press F1 to boot into Windows and F2 to boot into FreeBSD. If I press F1, Windows boot successfully, but If I press F2, nothing happens.

Why does this happen? How can I solve this issue? Thank you for your time.


----------



## execve (Apr 17, 2012)

Have you installed a bootstrap on the FreeBSD slice? bsdlabel can help with that. 
Check the man page http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?bsdlabel


----------

